# LOCATION MAXXING experience .



## Sikkunt23 (Feb 6, 2020)

Ok boys . For context , My ethnicity is Pakistani and my height is 5 foot 10 inches and I’m 18 years old . I’ve been rated around a 5.5 pls on here by many of u guys . Ok so basically I lived in Canada for 12 years . And in those 12 years I did have girl friends and girls liking me , but when I moved to Pakistan for medical school this year . Completely different experience . From the first day I had my friends at my school tell me how half the girls in my class already have a crush on me , how I’m rated the top 2 hottest guys in the class or sum bs. I have gotten multiple appraches for my number or Snapchat (10+) . Girls always giving me compliments or straight up telling me I look like a celebrity or sum shit . It’s so funny . Location maxxing is so legit boyos. if ur a lightskinned Pakistani or Indian like me go to South Asia and slay lol or if ur white go to east Asia and slayyy.


----------



## Over (Feb 6, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> Ok boys . For context , My ethnicity is Pakistani and my height is 5 foot 10 inches and I’m 18 years old . I’ve been rated around a 5.5 pls on here by many of u guys . Ok so basically I lived in Canada for 12 years . And in those 12 years I did have girl friends and girls liking me , but when I moved to Pakistan for medical school this year . Completely different experience . From the first day I had my friends at my school tell me how half the girls in my class already have a crush on me , how I’m rated the top 2 hottest guys in the class or sum bs. I have gotten multiple appraches for my number or Snapchat (10+) . Girls always giving me compliments or straight up telling me I look like a celebrity or sum shit . It’s so funny . Location maxxing is so legit boyos. if ur a lightskinned Pakistani or Indian like me go to South Asia and slay lol or if ur white go to east Asia and slayyy.


Just be PSL5.5 good looking bro


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Feb 6, 2020)

Over said:


> Just be PSL5.5 good looking bro


I’m treated here better in Pakistan cuz I’m white skin lol . Even when I was in Canada I wasn’t a slayer lol . In Pakistan I’m treating completely differently and I can slay easy . That’s my argument , how location can greatly affect ur “ slaying outcomes “


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Feb 6, 2020)

Bro when im in india for holiday i feel like chad, girls constantly mirin, got approached y a stacylite at a wedding,a cousin of a cousin (not related by blood) she kept touching me and shit and im fairly certain i could fuck next time im iver there


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Feb 6, 2020)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> Bro when im in india for holiday i feel like chad, girls constantly mirin, got approached y a stacylite at a wedding,a cousin of a cousin (not related by blood) she kept touching me and shit and im fairly certain i could fuck next time im iver there


Yah same lol I feel chad in Pakistan . Lol jfl I was with friends one time and walking right and these group of girls were waking in front of us and were literally talking about me . Location maxing is legit


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Feb 6, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> Yah same lol I feel chad in Pakistan . Lol jfl I was with friends one time and walking right and these group of girls were waking in front of us and were literally talking about me . Location maxing is legit


Lefgit son, especially with my accent halo, and the fact im 5'11 tall for indians and light skin, pnce i get hollow cheeks and green eyes ill lock tons of hoes down


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Feb 6, 2020)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> Lefgit son, especially with my accent halo, and the fact im 5'11 tall for indians and light skin, pnce i get hollow cheeks and green eyes ill lock tons of hoes down


Yee i have green eyes and they all compliment it lol . Also apparently I dress nice whatever the fuck that means


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Feb 6, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> Yee i have green eyes and they all compliment it lol . Also apparently I dress nice whatever the fuck that means


Pussy is pussy man, goal for next india trip is bang at least 5 indian stacylites, wont be a problem cuz ill be lean, somewhat muscular, and tattoo halo also


----------



## Slayerino (Feb 6, 2020)

What will happen if I go to Pakistan as a pure white specimen? Will they stone me to death because I lured they're whamen?


----------



## Barbarossa_ (Feb 6, 2020)

Over said:


> Just be PSL5.5 good looking bro


*Welcome to braggers.me
The place where you can brag to the ugliest most disgusting looking men about you getting laid and having plain jain girlfriends *


----------



## 6ft8InTheNetherlands (Feb 6, 2020)

Most incels are locationcels


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Feb 6, 2020)

Barbarossa_ said:


> *Welcome to braggers.me
> The place where you can brag to the ugliest most disgusted looking men about you getting laid and having plain jain girlfriends *


Bro I barley slayed in Canada , this isn’t the point . Im highlighting the contrast .


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Feb 6, 2020)

6ft8InTheNetherlands said:


> Most incels are locationcels


Eh not most, like maybe 20% or so


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Feb 6, 2020)

Slayerino said:


> What will happen if I go to Pakistan as a pure white specimen? Will they stone me to death because I lured they're whamen?


Some might like u some don’t . They generally like white skinned pakis not actual white men. Go to China and slay


----------



## Barbarossa_ (Feb 6, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> Bro I barley slayed in Canada , this isn’t the point . Im highlighting the contrast .


Yes I know, that's why I said "Plain jane girlfriends" you don't look like a slayer but you posted this knowing that 99% of us can't get a gf to save our fucking lives!
Plus we all know that light skin and light color eyes are such a halo in SAE and the middle east so what's the point of posting this other than bragging to the bottom on the barrel of men about you being "one the hottest guys in class" JFL


Sikkunt23 said:


> Some might like u some don’t . They generally like white skinned pakis not actual white men. Go to China and slay


Giga cope! They would slurp on any average white guy cock!


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Feb 6, 2020)

Barbarossa_ said:


> Yes I know, that's why I said "Plain jane girlfriends" you don't look like a slayer but you posted this knowing that 99% of us can't get a gf to save out fucking lives!
> Plus we all know that light skin and light color eyes are such a halo in SAE and the middle east so what's the point of posting this other than bragging to the bottom on the barrel of men about you being "the hottest guys in class" JFL
> 
> Giga cope! They would slurp on any average white guy cock!


I said that cuz im genuinely shocked at how they treat me differently . Like I never got this shit before . Sorry if I sounded arrogant tbh . But no tbh they don’t like actual white guys . Maybe India they do but def not in Pakistan lol


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Feb 6, 2020)

JFL @ ethnic parents raising their sons in the west


----------



## Barbarossa_ (Feb 6, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> Maybe* India* they do but def not in *Pakistan* lol








*Why every faction of curries think they are better than the ever JFL*
Just accept the fact that the average white man with colored eyes can cuck every race on this earth it's been scientifically proven. stop coping fucku


----------



## SpearOfOrion (Feb 6, 2020)

It's not so much that they like your ethnicity it's just that you're like 9/10 for a pakistani. And your eye color is exotic.


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Feb 6, 2020)

SpearOfOrion said:


> It's not so much that they like your ethnicity it's just that you're like 9/10 for a pakistani. And your eye color is exotic.


No it’s literally cuz I have whiter skin . If I was brown I would be incel here


Barbarossa_ said:


> View attachment 257601
> 
> *Why every faction of curries think they are better than the ever JFL*
> Just accept the fact that the average white man with colored eyes can cuck every race on this earth it's been scientifically proven. stop coping fucku


Dude I fucking live here lol . If ur acc white (like actually fucking white not just skin) and not Muslim . Girls will not go for u . Maybe slutty girls that don’t care but that’s it


----------



## mikeock (Feb 6, 2020)

"Go back to your country" is actually based, blackpilled advice. You'll slay much more amongst people of a similar pheno as you.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Feb 6, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> Ok boys . For context , My ethnicity is Pakistani and my height is 5 foot 10 inches and I’m 18 years old . I’ve been rated around a 5.5 pls on here by many of u guys . Ok so basically I lived in Canada for 12 years . And in those 12 years I did have girl friends and girls liking me , but when I moved to Pakistan for medical school this year . Completely different experience . From the first day I had my friends at my school tell me how half the girls in my class already have a crush on me , how I’m rated the top 2 hottest guys in the class or sum bs. I have gotten multiple appraches for my number or Snapchat (10+) . Girls always giving me compliments or straight up telling me I look like a celebrity or sum shit . It’s so funny . Location maxxing is so legit boyos. if ur a lightskinned Pakistani or Indian like me go to South Asia and slay lol or if ur white go to east Asia and slayyy.


Thanks for sharing the experience and wisdom.
LocationMaxxing, is an often overlooked cope/cheat-code/escape by guys that are incels or dudes with limited options.


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Feb 6, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> Ok boys . For context , My ethnicity is Pakistani and my height is 5 foot 10 inches and I’m 18 years old . I’ve been rated around a 5.5 pls on here by many of u guys . Ok so basically I lived in Canada for 12 years . And in those 12 years I did have girl friends and girls liking me , but when I moved to Pakistan for medical school this year . Completely different experience . From the first day I had my friends at my school tell me how half the girls in my class already have a crush on me , how I’m rated the top 2 hottest guys in the class or sum bs. I have gotten multiple appraches for my number or Snapchat (10+) . Girls always giving me compliments or straight up telling me I look like a celebrity or sum shit . It’s so funny . Location maxxing is so legit boyos. if ur a lightskinned Pakistani or Indian like me go to South Asia and slay lol or if ur white go to east Asia and slayyy.


Tfw being incel in South India




Yo homie pass me the rope


----------



## eduardkoopman (Feb 6, 2020)

6ft8InTheNetherlands said:


> Most incels are locationcels


Kinda true.
The netherlands is also not a really great place imo. I mean, it's not extremely bad, but it's not good either. There are only few locations in Netherlands where it's pretty good. And that are places like: Amsterdam, Utrecht, Leiden, Maastricht, etc.. Aka, cities where there are universities where mainly women study.
But outside of the big cities; the gender ratio male/female (below the age of 40) is often pretty bad or 1/1 at best. But most often not.


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Feb 6, 2020)

mikeock said:


> "Go back to your country" is actually based, blackpilled advice. You'll slay much more amongst people of a similar pheno as you.


No lol . It only worked in my case cuz I literally look white or med . If I was brown and went back it wouldn’t do shit


----------



## Usum (Feb 6, 2020)

6ft8InTheNetherlands said:


> Most incels are locationcels


Say it to 4'11 ricecels


----------



## 6ft8InTheNetherlands (Feb 6, 2020)

Usum said:


> Say it to 4'11 ricecels



There are still some places where they can go. South America and some Caribbean countries.


----------



## Usum (Feb 6, 2020)

6ft8InTheNetherlands said:


> There are still some places where they can go. South America and some Caribbean countries.


You mean Pygmies and Aboriginals ?


----------



## robtical (Feb 6, 2020)

is that you in profile? What is bare minimum to count as lightskin? @chadpreetinthemaking


----------



## mikeock (Feb 6, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> No lol . It only worked in my case cuz I literally look white or med . If I was brown and went back it wouldn’t do shit



If you were brown, chances are your hometown would be brown and they wouldn't judge you for the ashy colouring.


----------



## SixFootManlet (Feb 6, 2020)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> Bro when im in india for holiday i feel like chad, girls constantly mirin, got approached y a stacylite at a wedding,a cousin of a cousin (not related by blood) she kept touching me and shit and im fairly certain i could fuck next time im iver there


This never happens to me. Is this final confirmation that I'm extremely ugly? 


chadpreetinthemaking said:


> Eh not most, like maybe 20% or so


All whitecels are locationcels


----------



## manletofpeace81 (Feb 6, 2020)

nah bro, the fact that you have a canadian passport is making their pussy wet, by this im saying she can potencially leave that shithole with your help (marriage,relationship,etc). this happens to all immigrants when they're back into their shithole countries.


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Feb 6, 2020)

manletofpeace81 said:


> nah bro, the fact that you have a canadian passport is making their pussy wet, by this im saying she can potencially leave that shithole with your help (marriage,relationship,etc). this happens to all immigrants when they're back into their shithole countries.


Cope , half of the med school is filled with international kids that have American and Canadian passports


----------



## manletofpeace81 (Feb 6, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> Cope , half of the med school is filled with international kids that have American and Canadian passports


people in here been fucking hot E.European/Brazilian/SE.Asia while looking like my ass bro, dont delude yourself, in these countries looks lose power because of poverty. im just saying, if you want to cope and youre happy, go ahead then.


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Feb 6, 2020)

you are a 5.5 in your dreams

in italy you would be incel


----------



## Boneisdestiny (Feb 6, 2020)

Jfl 5.5psl shut the fuck up. No one cares that you fuck shitskins


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Feb 6, 2020)

medialcanthuscel said:


> you are a 5.5 in your dreams
> 
> in italy you would be incel


Cope lol


----------



## ChaddeusPeuterschmit (Feb 6, 2020)

It’s because nobody in Canada likes you fucking people


----------



## Deleted member 2506 (Apr 5, 2020)

some thoughts:

locationmaxxing isnt new thing

medical school in PAKISTAN? rofl

and all those girls are inbred shitskins


----------



## Chadeep (Apr 5, 2020)

5foot8Paki said:


> some thoughts:
> 
> locationmaxxing isnt new thing
> 
> ...


Aren't you a Moneymaxxed Paki Too?


----------



## Deleted member 2506 (Apr 5, 2020)

Chadeep said:


> Aren't you a Moneymaxxed Paki Too?


i was born and raised in california

and being a doctor is a fucking joke

12 years of studying til youre 30, debt if no parents, 50-60 hour weeks til you die, and you still make less than a senior software engineer at 28

his paki parents brainwashed him to be doctor


----------



## Deleted member 2506 (Apr 5, 2020)

PapiMew said:


> LMS LMS LMS
> 
> I cannot say it enough. Being a doctor is prestigious no matter how much you want to cope. Being a software engineer does carry the 6 figure salary. However, I couldn’t fathom having complete permavigins as coworkers and being surrounded by them on a weekly basis.


fuark legit

doctor you're controlling an army of nurses

but once im a filmmaker i will mog ngl

being a rich and high status artist mogs all


----------



## Chadeep (Apr 5, 2020)

5foot8Paki said:


> i was born and raised in california
> 
> and being a doctor is a fucking joke
> 
> ...


Tbh my Indian parents wanted me to be a Doctor. 😂JFl at ethnic parents having fetishes for doctors.


5foot8Paki said:


> fuark legit
> 
> doctor you're controlling an army of nurses
> 
> ...


Sea of young prime pussy in Artists world biggest slayers are movie directors Singers Dancers Etc


----------



## Deleted member 2506 (Apr 5, 2020)

Chadeep said:


> Tbh my Indian parents wanted me to be a Doctor. 😂JFl at ethnic parents having fetishes for doctors.
> 
> Sea of young prime pussy in Artists world biggest slayers are movie directors Singers Dancers Etc


indeed lmao

quentin tarantino was incel without high school degree until he was 34 and made pulp fiction and became famous

then he dates 19 year old mira sorvino


----------



## Chadeep (Apr 5, 2020)

5foot8Paki said:


> indeed lmao
> 
> quentin tarantino was incel without high school degree until he was 34 and made pulp fiction and became famous
> 
> ...


I only Want to Ascend To Chadlite and Then Moneymaxx Tbh. Looks Money Status Everything is important


----------



## Deleted member 3163 (Apr 5, 2020)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> Lefgit son, especially with my accent halo, and the fact im 5'11 tall for indians and light skin, pnce i get hollow cheeks and green eyes ill lock tons of hoes down


Can't relate


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Apr 5, 2020)

Hashtaggolu said:


> Can't relate


Location maxx to the moon tbh


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Apr 5, 2020)

enjoy it boyo lol


----------



## mido the slayer (Apr 5, 2020)

“I’m white skinned” 

Yeah I don’t doubt at all like every Indian on this site claiming they are light skin Aryan 

Btw go back to your country muhahahahah


----------



## Madhate (Apr 5, 2020)

As if I'd want to slay some subhuman streetshitter foids


----------



## Stingray (Apr 5, 2020)

Over said:


> Just be PSL5.5 good looking bro


He is not 5.5 PSL


----------



## Borneon_Tyger (Apr 5, 2020)

Location maxing is legit. It is the most legit theory out there. Unless you’re deformed you’re not a truecel, you’re just a locationcel.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Apr 5, 2020)

Borneon_Tyger said:


> Location maxing is legit. It is the most legit theory out there. Unless you’re deformed you’re not a truecel, you’re just a locationcel.


I agree. legit as fuck.

For example. This dude, incel in Australia. And in high demand in Ukraine. (he does about it, in a stupid way imo. With using these kind of services, higher risks of scamming. Bt still, the concept of locationmaxxing is legit as this example case shows)


----------



## Posmo (Apr 6, 2020)

Is it just the foreign appeal?

I think any attractive FOREIGN guy has a higher appeal simply due to the novelty of his foreign accent, culture, appearance- and all of this leads to women being more attracted to him.

I remember someone citing a study presenting a theory that in tribal culture, women would sometimes sneak away from the tribe and cruise over to the neighboring tribe/wilderness in hope of encountering an explorer/alpha from a foreign tribe to diversify their genetic offspring. Now women see an attractive, foreign, masculine man smoldering at them on their phone screen and suddenly, that tribal instinct kicks in and they swipe.


----------



## currycelincurryland (Apr 6, 2020)

"Just don't look asian and have coloured eyes bro".


----------

